# Proper use of teflon tape



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Just wondering weather any of you guys think that using teflon tape on screw threads and using a pipe dope such as Keytite or say rectorseal would react over time together especialy on gas pipe? Ive been doing this for a long time and know that usingkeytite on plastic is a no no but just wondered weather this common practice of mixing teflon tape and any other pipe dope might not be to spec or code. Any Input?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Around here any tape on gas piping is a no no?

Other than that I use blue monster tape and megaloc or blue magic and no problems yet


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Follow the directions if you are not sure of the application. If it is made for the application it should be just fine.

Keep tape away from oil applications.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

No tape on oil/gas. They have a yellow tape rated for gas.

I personally use tape and rectorseal dope together. Yellow soft set and blue hard set depending on application.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

When running black iron for gas all threaded pipe was rectorseal and teflon tape. Still use pipe dope and teflon tape on most male threaded adapters and pipe nipples.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

I use the Blue Monster tape. It is rated for gas and oil. linkey thingey herey: http://cleanfit.com/blue_monster_ptfe_thread_seal_tape_70885.shtml


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Can't remember the last time I used tape... Probably on some 316 or 304

This is an oft-mentioned topic here, UTFSE.

Carbon gets dope, unless it's for heating or bigger than 2", then hemp also.

Seen some guys do some crazy shït like tape and anti-sleaze on steam...


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

*blue* magic... all i need


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

The bear said:


> When running black iron for gas all threaded pipe was rectorseal and teflon tape. Still use pipe dope and teflon tape on most male threaded adapters and pipe nipples.


I've seen black iron fittings from Taiwan crack because tape dope was wrapped too many times i guess. Honestly, I use rector seal on everything except gas. It's the best stuff around. I use blue lock or block or permatex on gas. I never tape black ftg.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldn't have taped steel pipe fittings up my arse if I had room for the Empire State Building. 

Tape and dope? Geez, what Time Life book did you guys read that shiot in?

If you need tape on your steel fittings you are doing it WRONG. I wouldn't give you a plug nickel for that blue crap either.

** not that I have a strong opinion on the subject :laughing: **


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I wouldn't have taped steel pipe fittings up my arse if I had room for the Empire State Building.
> 
> Tape and dope? Geez, what Time Life book did you guys read that shiot in?
> 
> If you need tape on your steel fittings you are doing it WRONG.


As a wise man once said..
"quote worth re-quoting"


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Gas pipe got Gasoila dope only.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I wouldn't have taped steel pipe fittings up my arse if I had room for the Empire State Building.
> 
> Tape and dope? Geez, what Time Life book did you guys read that shiot in?
> 
> ...


Tape and dope are wrong. :blink:
And I bet your one of those people that likes rector seal.:laughing:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Always have used both tape and slictite on all male threads especially gas. Never had an issue doing it this way so not going to change.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pdxplumber said:


> Tape and dope are wrong. :blink:
> And I bet your one of those people that likes rector seal.:laughing:


Yes it is wrong!

The seal on tapered thread fittings is made with properly lubricated threads sealing against each other. NOT by packing foreign matter into fittings to make up for improperly cut threads and improperly tightened fittings. If you need tape and dope, there is something seriously wrong with your threads, fittings, install method, or possibly all of the above.

Rectorseal #5 is not my favorite but I have ran countless miles of pipe with it in my younger days with no need of tape. I prefer to use Rectorseal T-plus-2 or Laco Slic-tite.

But honestly, if your choice of pipe dope makes the difference, then the thread sealant was not the problem to start with.

I think it is the technicians that started this dope+tape trend.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Can't say I've ever bought a roll of tape. Might be useful around the holiday season though. Just another product made to make up for sloppy work practices.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm a rector seal hydronic system guy.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

I have been on big jobs where they make us cover the 2.5" x 24" bolts with never seize. U end up with it in your teeth and hair and look like tin men from wizard of oz.

Dope is for lubricating?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Fast fry said:


> I have been on big jobs where they make us cover the 2.5" x 24" bolts with never seize. U end up with it in your teeth and hair and look like tin men from wizard of oz.
> 
> Dope is for lubricating?


...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Fast fry said:


> ...Dope is for lubricating?


Yes.

It is the threads that make the seal, not the dope. The dope is to keep the threads from galling so they can seal and to allow the fittings to be disassembled at a later date.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Every piece of gas equipment I've ever installed says specifically "do not use Teflon tape on NPT connections" 
The Teflon breaks apart and clogs the gas valve and/or orifice. Using Teflon tape on natural gas is against the National Fuel Code 
When I'm installing brass, stainless or trim nipples I always use tape and dope. The dope is mega-lock...it cleans up very easily


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

mpot said:


> Using Teflon tape on natural gas is against the National Fuel Code


So I'm an a-hole...just checked 2012 NFC...Teflon tape is apparently okay now!!! My bad. Maybe it always was, I was taught otherwise. Pretty sure I'm correct about manufactures recommendations though.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

tape only? we got leaks every once in a while

dope only? same

tape and dope? no leaks. ever.

why? no idea. could be we are just paying more attention, voodoo, moons aligning etc. but that has been our experience.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

alberteh said:


> ...could be we are just paying more attention....


^^^ What he said. :yes:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I never tape gas, I used k-tite on the west coast and because they never heard of k-tite here, I use gasolia. 

As for the water, I use tape then dope. The nipple and fittings are getting cheaper and the tapered threads are loose. Things are not made the way they used to be. Nipples on new water heaters, some are tight and others are so loose you need to bury the nipple in the fitting which I really hate doing and is a no-no


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

mpot said:


> Every piece of gas equipment I've ever installed says specifically "do not use Teflon tape on NPT connections"
> The Teflon breaks apart and clogs the gas valve and/or orifice. Using Teflon tape on natural gas is against the National Fuel Code
> When I'm installing brass, stainless or trim nipples I always use tape and dope. The dope is mega-lock...it cleans up very easily


That's because the tape has a nasty habit of coming apart and letting little balls of Teflon get into the workings of the gas valve which is a bad bad thing indeed. Teflon is very hard and does not compress at the molecular level. Using Teflon on oil piping is particularly bad practice and will destroy an oil pump it it gets into the gear set. Teflon tape used on cast iron fittings, like for steam is also a bad idea because the Teflon lubricates so well that the joint can be overtightened and crack the fitting. Nasty stuff, best left to homeowners and handy hacks that don't understand the nature of things.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> That's because the tape has a nasty habit of coming apart and letting little balls of Teflon get into the workings of the gas valve which is a bad bad thing indeed. Teflon is very hard and does not compress at the molecular level. Using Teflon on oil piping is particularly bad practice and will destroy an oil pump it it gets into the gear set. Teflon tape used on cast iron fittings, like for steam is also a bad idea because the Teflon lubricates so well that the joint can be overtightened and crack the fitting. Nasty stuff, best left to homeowners and handy hacks that don't understand the nature of things.


Thanks for the recap.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> That's because the tape has a nasty habit of coming apart and letting little balls of Teflon get into the workings of the gas valve which is a bad bad thing indeed. Teflon is very hard and does not compress at the molecular level. Using Teflon on oil piping is particularly bad practice and will destroy an oil pump it it gets into the gear set. Teflon tape used on cast iron fittings, like for steam is also a bad idea because the Teflon lubricates so well that the joint can be overtightened and crack the fitting. Nasty stuff, best left to homeowners and handy hacks that don't understand the nature of things.


Impossible if installed correctly. If on the male threads only and installed in a uniform and neatly way no way can it get inside the pipe


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow thanks a lot of interesting replys! From my area Ca. Ive been told that on natural gas pipe you must only use a yellow listed teflon tape and not the standard white. Though Ive done High rise and hospitol and schools and been strictly told to use white teflon tape and keytite dope. I wouldnt concider my self or co- workers all to be home owner / hacks these were both Union and non union jobs over the past 25 years. 
But what my concern now is weather using pipe dope and teflon tape together could be mixing non compatable material where there could be breakdown of the material. As for reading the directions certainly I have read them but on the cans of pipe dope but never saw directions on a roll of thread tape.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> That's because the tape has a nasty habit of coming apart and letting little balls of Teflon get into the workings of the gas valve which is a bad bad thing indeed. Teflon is very hard and does not compress at the molecular level. Using Teflon on oil piping is particularly bad practice and will destroy an oil pump it it gets into the gear set. Teflon tape used on cast iron fittings, like for steam is also a bad idea because the Teflon lubricates so well that the joint can be overtightened and crack the fitting. Nasty stuff, best left to homeowners and handy hacks that don't understand the nature of things.


Absolutely! I find it amazing that alot plumbers don't know this basic knowledge


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I wouldn't have taped steel pipe fittings up my arse if I had room for the Empire State Building.
> 
> Tape and dope? Geez, what Time Life book did you guys read that shiot in?
> 
> ...


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

*** side note ***

You folks do know there is no such product as Teflon tape, right?

http://www2.dupont.com/Teflon_Industrial/en_US/teflon_tape.html


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> *** side note ***
> 
> You folks do know there is no such product as Teflon tape, right?
> 
> http://www2.dupont.com/Teflon_Industrial/en_US/teflon_tape.html


And here..... we..... Go!


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> *** side note ***
> 
> You folks do know there is no such product as Teflon tape, right?
> 
> http://www2.dupont.com/Teflon_Industrial/en_US/teflon_tape.html


I've always called it dope and tape dope. But didn't know the real deal until your link.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

On the leaking gas systems I have seen its always the same issue. The exposed threads are always rusty and its very evident that no tape was used and what dope the used had hardened. 
I have never seen a system leak that tape and dope were used. I'm sure they exist but I have not come across any. 
If your cracking fittings when installing and only using three wraps of tape and dope you may have a bad fitting or two. 
I am not saying that tape and dope are what completely seal the joint but it is a contributing factor. Take a nipple and a fitting. Put three wraps of tape and dope and completely tighten. Then pull apart and look at the threads closely. You will see dope and tape smashed into the threads throughout the length of the threads. This is part of the seal.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> And here..... we..... Go!


Never let it be said that I won't resurrect a dead horse. :laughing:

Now where's that poisonous PVC thread?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Never let it be said that I won't resurrect a dead horse. :laughing:
> 
> Now where's that poisonous PVC thread?


 ....


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

HSI said:


> Impossible if installed correctly. If on the male threads only and installed in a uniform and neatly way no way can it get inside the pipe


Emphasis on the word if :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Yes.
> 
> It is the threads that make the seal, not the dope. The dope is to keep the threads from galling so they can seal and to allow the fittings to be disassembled at a later date.


Biz,U saved me from my normal reply on this subject...:thumbsup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Dope is a lubrication. Tape is a sealant. A tapered metal to metal joint needs no sealant, just lubrication. If you need to "fill" the gaps in your imperfect threads, learn how to thread probably and quit threading imported crap pipe.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

HSI said:


> On the leaking gas systems I have seen its always the same issue. The exposed threads are always rusty and its very evident that no tape was used and what dope the used had hardened.
> I have never seen a system leak that tape and dope were used. I'm sure they exist but I have not come across any.
> If your cracking fittings when installing and only using three wraps of tape and dope you may have a bad fitting or two.
> I am not saying that tape and dope are what completely seal the joint but it is a contributing factor. Take a nipple and a fitting. Put three wraps of tape and dope and completely tighten. Then pull apart and look at the threads closely. You will see dope and tape smashed into the threads throughout the length of the threads. This is part of the seal.


i also use tape and dope on IPS fittings only... never on compression or flare fittings. its very rare for me to have leaks. and also grease on all o-rings :thumbup:


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Will said:


> Dope is a lubrication. Tape is a sealant. A tapered metal to metal joint needs no sealant, just lubrication. If you need to "fill" the gaps in your imperfect threads, learn how to thread probably and quit threading imported crap pipe.


 what fittings need tape(sealant) then ? if tapered only need dope ?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

antiCon said:


> what fittings need tape(sealant) then ? if tapered only need dope ?


Slip nuts on your tubular


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Will said:


> Dope is a lubrication. Tape is a sealant. A tapered metal to metal joint needs no sealant, just lubrication. If you need to "fill" the gaps in your imperfect threads, learn how to thread probably and quit threading imported crap pipe.


If your pipe says "made in turkey" or "made in China" even the tape ain't gonna save you... Enter hemp.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Slip nuts on your tubular


NEVER.. its a compression type fitting...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

antiCon said:


> NEVER.. its a compression type fitting...


I was kidding I swear 

Sometimes I go old school and ditch the ring and use ballwick and dope! Lasts forever


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

antiCon said:


> what fittings need tape(sealant) then ? if tapered only need dope ?


None realy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

antiCon said:


> what fittings need tape(sealant) then ? if tapered only need dope ?


Tape is handy for connecting hand-held showers and shower heads. I do not have much use for it beyond that.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Er......try sealing parallel thread BSP fittings like we have here! No taper to seal!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Airgap said:


> View attachment 22112


I reckon you've had this one up your sleeve for a while......just waiting for the right moment.:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Adamche said:


> I reckon you've had this one up your sleeve for a while......just waiting for the right moment.:thumbup:


:laughing:....Touche'


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> ...


How do you post pics without any text body AG?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

U666A said:


> How do you post pics without any text body AG?


Hyperlink them, but when you do that you are also stealing bandwidth from the source you are hyperlinking from.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's a secret and you don't have the clearance :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

U666A said:


> How do you post pics without any text body AG?


I Just save them, post them, trash them when I'm done.....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Hyperlink them, but when you do that you are also stealing bandwidth from the source you are hyperlinking from.





Airgap said:


> I Just save them, post them, trash them when I'm done.....


Je ne comprends pas.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

U666A said:


> Je ne comprends pas.


Meanwhile, in Canada.....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Meanwhile, in Canada.....


...


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Yes.
> 
> It is the threads that make the seal, not the dope. The dope is to keep the threads from galling so they can seal and to allow the fittings to be disassembled at a later date.


Yes you are right . I was pretty much saying that sarcastically as nobody had pointed that out in the thread yet


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

U666A said:


> ...


 http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22188&stc=1&d=1355383607

suck on that......and yes that is the big can of never seize hiding behind that stud.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Laco grey on gas. No yellow or pink tape in my town.

Everyone here uses dope/tape on gas.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

i <3 blue magic


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I read the rant on tape vs dope a few threads back and having great respect for Biz's advice I decided to skip the tape on 4 CU MIP adapters that connected to brass unions, blue magic dope only, and even coat and got em gut n tight. The next day I get a call that one of the unions is leaking, expecting it had cracked I arrived to find the slightest trickle from the threads, a drop of water every minute or 2, but it was leaking no less. So I hate to say it but tape and dope was the solution, I have never had threaded joints leak and I ain't about to start now! I still only use dope on gas and never a problem BTW


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

My question was weather using the thread tape along with pipe dope. Is the pipe dope compatable with teflon. The chemical in the dope could it eat away at the tape? And is it legal to mix teflon with all types of pipe dope?
Thanks!


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

Teflon was to be a lubricant for the treads, we use orange tape and masters dope


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

jeffreyplumber said:


> My question was weather using the thread tape along with pipe dope. Is the pipe dope compatable with teflon. The chemical in the dope could it eat away at the tape? And is it legal to mix teflon with all types of pipe dope?
> Thanks!


And the answer is that it does not matter since the tape shouldn't be on the threads to start with.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> And the answer is that it does not matter since the tape shouldn't be on the threads to start with.


Wrong .., the tape or lube what ever you want to call it is there so you can undo it ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Wrong .., the tape or lube what ever you want to call it is there so you can undo it ...


With all due respect, I am not wrong.

Tapered threads are designed to seal without the assistance of gap filling tape. If there is a tape specifically designed for use on steel pipe then so be it. But to combine tape with pipe dope is a redundant waste of time and money in an effort to make up for improperly installed fittings or improper threads.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Wrong .., the tape or lube what ever you want to call it is there so you can undo it ...


Enter XPando...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> With all due respect, I am not wrong.
> 
> Tapered threads are designed to seal without the assistance of gap filling tape. If there is a tape specifically designed for use on steel pipe then so be it. But to combine tape with pipe dope is a redundant waste of time and money in an effort to make up for improperly installed fittings or improper threads.


im gonna go with OS on this, yer wrong


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is like asking if there is an adverse chemical reaction between PVC glue and pipe dope. 

It does not matter because the two products do not belong on the same joint.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> im gonna go with OS on this, yer wrong


Okay. In most cases I would as well.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Okay. In most cases I would as well.


See you agree ... Dope and tape is so you can undo the thread ...

Yes the threads are tapered and in all reality should seal on it's own but the rest of the crap was so you can undo the thread ...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> See you agree ... Dope and tape is so you can undo the thread ...
> 
> Yes the threads are tapered and in all reality should seal on it's own but the rest of the crap was so you can undo the thread ...


True...but NOT BOTH.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> True...but NOT BOTH.


I do both, always. The extra money you waste being redundant for a whole year is made up for with saving one call back. What if you are doing a basement repipe, tying onto existing galvanized risers. You have to take apart fittings that are 50+ years old and some might be slightly rusted. Run both tape and dope and no leaks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I do both, always. The extra money you waste being redundant for a whole year is made up for with saving one call back. What if you are doing a basement repipe, tying onto existing galvanized risers. You have to take apart fittings that are 50+ years old and some might be slightly rusted. Run both tape and dope and no leaks.


I don't reassemble existing pipe with the existing fittings. EVER.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian water doesn't freeze standing straight up ... You got to turn it upside down or sideways in order for it to freeze


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Canadian water doesn't freeze standing straight up ... You got to turn it upside down or sideways in order for it to freeze


Go back to bed. You need to sleep that buzz off a little longer...
:jester:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Go back to bed. You need to sleep that buzz off a little longer...
> :jester:


I don't know how that happen ... I posted that in a different thread and it pops up here .... Lol


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I use tape on anything with water under pressure going thru it. Everything else gets Pro-Dope or Rectorseal


----------



## hacksawnglue (Oct 6, 2012)

I guess there is a way you should do it and then there is the way that works. Whenever we have had a leak on gas, it always gets pulled apart Teflon taped and doped. Fixes it every time. Any gas pipe above 1" always gets both tape and dope. Some will say this is a waste of time. Well let me ask you, how much time will you waste going back and fixing leaky joints? And for those worried about Teflon getting into the pipe, as long as you don't run past the threads I don't see it getting in the pipe. 
Now some will say we'll you should buy better fittings and what not. This is not always in your control. And your gonna use whatever the shop sends out. And guess what? There sending out Teflon. 
On a side note, have you ever tried stack testing a house and just using dope on a cleanout? It will leak every time. Using both tape and dope will stop the leak all together or you will get just a tiny drip. Teflon will always have a place in my tool box. Oh well guess that makes me a hack.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Since imported pipe was crap and perfect threads were very hard to get
out of the threading machine (even with new dies) and the fittings
began to come from the Far East...

Teflon Tape (as it has become commonly known) has been the difference
in a job that holds the test pressures or not. 

When it's 105 degrees on a black tar flat roof and there are 16 gas units
to hook up, you do what you must, to get the job done.

When a job like this was done, T-Plus2 and tape was used. Yes we were
careful not to wrap tape past the end of the threads to avoid Teflon
contamination and DID NOT over-tighten fittings when using the machine.

The last thing we wanted to do is go back up there and fix a leak


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I would say dope and teflon is a hell of a lot better than horse hair or hemp


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Well I would say dope and teflon is a hell of a lot better than horse hair or hemp


I tend to disagree only when it comes to heating...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> I tend to disagree only when it comes to heating...


There one brand of heating equipment we put in from Europe and they send horse hair for the threaded parts .... With out it ... It leaks ...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> There one brand of heating equipment we put in from Europe and they send horse hair for the threaded parts .... With out it ... It leaks ...


Got to love parallel threads. It only takes one time.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Got to love parallel threads. It only takes one time.


Actually it more like running threads... Were you can keep screwing and nothing gets tight


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> . Were you can keep screwing and nothing gets tight


Whoah! :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Whoah! :laughing:


Actually goes in tight and comes out loose


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

BigDave said:


> When it's 105 degrees on a black tar flat roof and there are 16 gas units
> to hook up, you do what you must, to get the job done.
> 
> The last thing we wanted to do is go back up there and fix a leak


I can not agree more

I have seen more than one guy get sick from heat.

Fix it, seal it, get the test pass, and get the F out of there.......


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> With all due respect, I am not wrong.
> 
> Tapered threads are designed to seal without the assistance of gap filling tape. If there is a tape specifically designed for use on steel pipe then so be it. But to combine tape with pipe dope is a redundant waste of time and money in an effort to make up for improperly installed fittings or improper threads.


Never had a bad thread?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I use dope and tape on water pipe threads only, and only so I don't have a leak. Forget whether its tapered or tapped wrong or anything, 100% done only so you don't have a leak. Gas pipe:dope only, PVC threads:dope only


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Never had a bad thread?


Of course. But not often enough to care or to tape all my fittings. Waste of time...waste of money.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Of course. But not often enough to care or to tape all my fittings. Waste of time...waste of money.


 
its cheap insurance which is not a waste of time, 

tape is cheeep and a few seconds in wrap it


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Of course. But not often enough to care or to tape all my fittings. Waste of time...waste of money.


Well we will all recognize your workmanship then ... And swear our heads off trying to take it apart


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Well we will all recognize your workmanship then ... And swear our heads off trying to take it apart


Since when ia a doped fitting hard to remove? :blink:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Since when ia a doped fitting hard to remove? :blink:


I though you were going comando and not using anything but metal on metal


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I though you were going comando and not using anything but metal on metal


I'm literally wiping tears away after that one... :laughing:

John's going bare back on us...
LMFAO!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I though you were going comando and not using anything but metal on metal


I figured we had a disconnect somewhere. This wasn't conversation wasn't making sense to me either. I am not saying to not use dope or tape, only that tape is not needed along with dope. 

My whole life I have been cutting and threading steel pipe and installing it with dope only. If you need tape with dope something is terribly wrong.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I figured we had a disconnect somewhere. This wasn't conversation wasn't making sense to me either. I am not saying to not use dope or tape, only that tape is not needed along with dope.
> 
> My whole life I have been cutting and threading steel pipe and installing it with dope only. If you need tape with dope something is terribly wrong.


Agreed.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I figured we had a disconnect somewhere. This wasn't conversation wasn't making sense to me either. I am not saying to not use dope or tape, only that tape is not needed along with dope.
> 
> My whole life I have been cutting and threading steel pipe and installing it with dope only. If you need tape with dope something is terribly wrong.


Now I see the whole picture ... I though you going with out protection ... My mistake


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

lets just say a joint with dope only would fail before a joint with both


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I figured we had a disconnect somewhere. This wasn't conversation wasn't making sense to me either. I am not saying to not use dope or tape, only that tape is not needed along with dope.
> 
> My whole life I have been cutting and threading steel pipe and installing it with dope only. If you need tape with dope something is terribly wrong.


With respect I disagree. Yes one OR the other should work. I used to dope only but after having fittings here or there leak, I would redope only to still leak, tape and it still leak, dope and tape and it holds every time. I and others at the shop seperatly learned to just do both and never ever have to break anything back down. Now I don't feel like I've done everything I can to ensure a perfect seal unless I do this. Just habit now for me. It's fast cheap and way more economical than redoing a connection. Cheap insurance imo.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Epox said:


> ....dope and tape and it holds every time.....


That has not been my experience. We installed several hundred feet of 2" T&C on a job last year. One of my guys said tape and dope was how he always ran steel. I made it clear that was not to be done on my job. 

Call it bad luck, karma, Murphy's law, or all of the above but he had several leaks. When I went to the job to assist on the finish to get us back on schedule, I discovered that he used tape and dope. Yet he had leaks. The pipe I ran with one of our other guys did not leak and all we used was T Plus 2 from Rectorseal.

It is a workmanship issue.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I would like to change my views to align with that of OS... In this and all subsequent threads. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> I would like to change my views to align with that of OS... In this and all subsequent threads. :laughing:


Suck up. :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Suck up. :laughing:


I've been called worse by better...
:laughing:

"Ben the tech will be right over to service you" :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> I've been called worse by better...
> :laughing:
> 
> "Ben the tech will be right over to service you" :laughing:


If I had any feelings they would be hurt. :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I use t+2 also and had a buch of leaks years ago on a gas system I did. All the 2" leaked and I stood on the wrench to get it tighter but still leaked. It was china pipe and bad threads cuz all the leaks where factory threads and no threads I cut leaked. Till this day I always cut all china threads off


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is my $0.02 for what it's worth
Black steel gas pipe or hydronic heating: dope only (I use slic-tite,trublu, or megaloc).
Existing galvanized threads (domestic water): blue monster and a little bit of dope to lube more than seal.
Brass fittings: same as galvy.
PVC DWV: tape and dope. Used to use only dope, but I had 2 repairs in a row leak and now use both on male adapters. Both leaks were going into existing cast iron female threads that were leads than perfect.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Plumber Master said:


> Orange teflon tape rules! White one is not reliable. Orange one never let me down.


Two posts and no intro,........?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Plumber Master said:


> Orange teflon tape rules! White one is not reliable. Orange one never let me down.


Kind of like Zig Zags.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No no no. It's was all about the JOB. But 1 1/4 zig zags are classic.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No no no. It's was all about the JOB. But 1 1/4 zig zags are classic.


I think this goes in the memories thread. :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Kind of like Zig Zags.


Only ever used whites... Thinnest, slow burning. :thumbup:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

The ones with the wires in them were nice too


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea buddy. Randys


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Only ever used whites... Thinnest, slow burning. :thumbup:


The package was white?? Cuz he's not talkin about an orange paper but an orange package. The 1 1/4" zigs. 

Back in the day at allsups we would buy a bean burrito a 42 oz soda and a pack of zig zags and the total was $4.20. Lol. We thought it's was so cool. Funny what you think is cool at 16


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> The package was white?? Cuz he's not talkin about an orange paper but an orange package. The 1 1/4" zigs.
> 
> Back in the day at allsups we would buy a bean burrito a 42 oz soda and a pack of zig zags and the total was $4.20. Lol. We thought it's was so cool. Funny what you think is cool at 16


They say it stunts development so I would still think that is cool! 

As for every master plumber in nyc, they all passed the test with dope only on the threads holding 100lb. 

Applying dope then tape then more dope or whatever it is people on here are doing is ludicrous!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's all I use t+2. Unless specs call for diff


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Tape then dope. Will hold every time, period. Boilers etc I don't do but would lean on recommendations to such. Water and gas,,, I want them both. This crap about workmanship is just that,,, crap and PZ drama showmanship. If someone can't make a tight seal with tape then dope, they sure won't with dope only. Fire him and get someone else. On gas I soap every fitting without exception. I know what I'm saying.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I have always used at minimum pipe dope, which is fine, but usually tape and dope. Last week I was doing a gas job for a small bungalow and could not find the jet lube.  so i used Tape ONLY and I had two leaks.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Applying dope then tape then more dope or whatever it is people on here are doing is ludicrous!


Not when you are doing repairs and working with 100 year old cast iron threads that have been retapped at least once already.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't remember ever having bought a roll of Teflon tape, much less used it. It's for homeowners. What's next, accordion tail stocks :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I can't remember ever having bought a roll of Teflon tape, much less used it. It's for homeowners. What's next, accordion tail stocks :laughing:


I disagree When doin protection and testing to 
200 psi hydrostatic test you better use Teflon. When they didn't have dope with Teflon in it and we used blue dope three rounds of tape then dope and you were good. Now t+2 is the dope I use but Teflon still comes in handy in some places. And for diesel lines(generator ) you can't use dope only Teflon


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I disagree When doin protection and testing to
> 200 psi hydrostatic test you better use Teflon. When they didn't have dope with Teflon in it and we used blue dope three rounds of tape then dope and you were good. Now t+2 is the dope I use but Teflon still comes in handy in some places. And for diesel lines(generator ) you can't use dope only Teflon


Well golly, what did folks do before Teflon was invented


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Well golly, what did folks do before Teflon was invented


nh, If you did service or remodeling work in older buildings on their DWV and domestic water where you are connecting to threads that have been used before. For new installations of black steel pipe, I agree Teflon is not needed


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Drumma Plumma said:


> nh, If you did service or remodeling work in older buildings on their DWV and domestic water where you are connecting to threads that have been used before. For new installations of black steel pipe, I agree Teflon is not needed


I live in an area where almost everything is older :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Drumma Plumma said:


> nh, If you did service or remodeling work in older buildings on their DWV and domestic water where you are connecting to threads that have been used before. For new installations of black steel pipe, I agree Teflon is not needed


Horse hair I guess. I'm not that old. Lol lmao 

Really what did they use??


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

On multistory apartments, when the inspector insists on inspecting tubs at the same time as the drainage inspection and test, so you are testing against the threaded drain shoe with 2 or more floors of water

The only reliable way I could come up with to get those shoes to seal was to use several wraps of tape and then generous amounts of dope.


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Tape and dope. Always skip the first two threads with the tape... Just what I've learned.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I sometimes use tape and dope mix. Sometimes it's the only thing that holds. It makes like a shrimp gumbo. Clogs anything


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

That's why you skip the first two threads so it doesn't make the gumbo


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I live in an area where almost everything is older :laughing:


I guess the plumbers of the 20's and 30's never buried threads there In New England.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Old timers used lamp wick.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> Old timers used lamp wick.


Only oldtimers have a used lamp wick. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Im the youngest old timer I've ever met


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Only oldtimers have a used lamp wick. :whistling2::laughing:


 Some even have a limp wick.:yes:


----------

